# Kohler RDC2 Controller Not Getting IP Address



## 09KR0058 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a Kohler 20RESA generator with the RDC2 controller, manufacture date 7/21/15, installed about a week later. Also have the RXT transfer switch and OnCue Plus. Everything has been working fine until the weekly test cycle ran on Wednesday. I normally get the notification emails at the beginning and end of the exercise. I logged into OnCue Plus and it shows "Not Connected". After a lot of head scratching, I discovered that the controller was not connected to my network. Nothing there has changed and all other devices connect just fine and get an assigned IP. I tried turning it off, waited a while, turned it back on, wait, but still doesn't connect.

First thing I thought of was the network cable. Used another known-good cable, but still no go. Being a computer geek, I have a tool to check network cables. One piece plugs into one end of the cable, another piece to the other end. Switch it on and it tests the wires 1-8 and checks for shorts. Verified the cable is good. When I plugged the cable back in to the bottom of the controller, both lights on the network plug light up. Also can see the port light up on my network switch, meaning there is a signal on that cable. That should mean that its connected and transmitting, but still nothing.

Sent an email to my dealer with all the details of my troubleshooting and they are contacting Kohler. In the meantime, I was wondering if anyone here had heard of this issue, or know what else I can try. I've been through the manuals and don't see a way to force the controller to request a DHCP IP address from the router.

Any ideas what else I could try?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

A networked generator? Bring it back. You don't have IP nanny cams do you? If you don't want the government in your home, don't network anything. Not even on a proxy.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

09KR0058 said:


> I have a Kohler 20RESA generator with the RDC2 controller, manufacture date 7/21/15, installed about a week later. Also have the RXT transfer switch and OnCue Plus. Everything has been working fine until the weekly test cycle ran on Wednesday. I normally get the notification emails at the beginning and end of the exercise. I logged into OnCue Plus and it shows "Not Connected". After a lot of head scratching, I discovered that the controller was not connected to my network. Nothing there has changed and all other devices connect just fine and get an assigned IP. I tried turning it off, waited a while, turned it back on, wait, but still doesn't connect.
> 
> First thing I thought of was the network cable. Used another known-good cable, but still no go. Being a computer geek, I have a tool to check network cables. One piece plugs into one end of the cable, another piece to the other end. Switch it on and it tests the wires 1-8 and checks for shorts. Verified the cable is good. When I plugged the cable back in to the bottom of the controller, both lights on the network plug light up. Also can see the port light up on my network switch, meaning there is a signal on that cable. That should mean that its connected and transmitting, but still nothing.
> 
> ...


Did you try to connect directly to the RDC2 controller with your laptop ?
If your familiar with wireshark, you can sniff the I/P

I'd say chances are something changed in the RDC2 settings during the power transfer.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd unplug the network cable from thegenerator, plug it into your laptop, and see if you get an IP from DHCP and can connect to the internet. If you do, the generator has the issue. Disable the wifi adapter on the laptop if necessary to avoid confusion when running this test. If it 

If not, the the generator is OK, the problem is in the network. If this is a home, usually a DHCP issue is resolved by rebooting the router.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

123.456.789.123 for IP, subnet, gateway, DSN 1 and 2


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe removing all sources of power to the controller and then reconnecting it.


----------



## 09KR0058 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the responses. Problem solved, at least for now. I disconnected the battery and turned off the breaker feeding the controller. Waited about 10 minutes, turned the breaker back on and reconnected the battery. By the time I got back to my PC to check the router's DHCP table, the controller was connected. I guess that sometimes, just like with computers, you just have to do a cold reboot!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

09KR0058 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the responses. Problem solved, at least for now. I disconnected the battery and turned off the breaker feeding the controller. Waited about 10 minutes, turned the breaker back on and reconnected the battery. By the time I got back to my PC to check the router's DHCP table, the controller was connected. I guess that sometimes, just like with computers, you just have to do a cold reboot!



http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/kohler-rdc2-controller-not-getting-ip-address-358762/ :thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have to remember that one.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Engineer 123 said:


> Everyone that is responding in this forum is an idiot. None of these responders have any technical knowledge.


And now we have an idiot responding to a 5 year old thread


----------



## randy.starkey (26 d ago)

nrp3 said:


> Maybe removing all sources of power to the controller and then reconnecting it.


 This is the answer per Kohler as I had the same issue.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

randy.starkey said:


> This is the answer per Kohler as I had the same issue.


...


emtnut said:


> And now we have an idiot responding to a 5 year old thread


----------

